
Choice. The Problem Is Choice - pdkl95
http://www.bsidesdc.org/history/geer.html
======
pdkl95
Video of Dan Geer's keynote:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbDEbfijxNY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbDEbfijxNY)

